# Creatine with pineapple juice...



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

Hello, just started to load creatine, it's 'HPLC Pure Creatine, Micronised' from TMOF - I have read on a couple of other threads that taking creatine with water is no good, and that it should be taken with fruit juice as that contains dextrose which stops the creatine going to waste..

However i've seen some conflicting stuff, people I've asked have said that creatine with orange juice is what you want to do... and others say that orange juice actually doesn't work well with creatine due to the acid..

So, what about pineapple juice - is this good for taking creatine? 

I'd like to just clear this up, I know people recomend taking it with dextrose - but is dextrose found in pineapple and other fruit juices? 

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dectrose is found in grape juice.

Dextrose is a carb.

Fructose is found in most fruit juices, and is a carb too.

Citris juices are not preferred with creatine. I have always read that.

try some sort of dextrose/maltodextrin concoction.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The key is to spike insulin when taking creatine. Dextrose spikes more than any other sugar. Just mix the creatine in with some grape juice.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pineapple juice is good too... used to use that or grape juice... changed them about to give some variety...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For all its worth, I have read citris juices are not good to use. Might be because of the acid.

The best way for creatine to get into the stomach is with a PH of 4

I copied a good read from a good book in the supplement section on making your own creatine that will make it the most effective and cheap too.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2500


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys,

hackskii - that link for effervescent creatine seems excellent 

I tested the creatine I have last night in water, and it wouldn't dissolve at all!

HPLC Pure micronised Creatine.... am I missing something, like am I supposed to heat it up with a lighter and a spoon before I can take it? lol

seemed very hard to dissolve/mix to me 

effervescent creatine, would that be the same as 'explosive creatine' that someone was telling me about? He was raving about it saying how good it was...

Cheers

Sam


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well if the book was half right then that might be the way to go. Dialing in the PH and the dextrose with everything might be a really good mix.

I bought a good book which was expensive and typed it up from there. I probably could get into some trouble as there was some copyright infringements thereOOPS!!

Like the book said the undesolved stuff does nothing for you.

Now on the other hand the V12 desolves nicely and although it is expensive, I have the money to not waiste my time on finding all the ingredients. But it would be fun to make.

I also like the fact the guy talks about not being cold or even warm was better.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So drink warm, fizzy (dextrose) sugar water with a 4.0 ph and creatine. Got it.  Hey Sam_UK mine disolves very well. It's also micronised.


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

what are you disolving yours in winger? mine just doesn't want to know in water/juice! just sinks to the bottom even after vigorous stirring... perhaps it's time to get some new creatine!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sam_UK said:


> what are you disolving yours in winger? mine just doesn't want to know in water/juice! just sinks to the bottom even after vigorous stirring... perhaps it's time to get some new creatine!


Yea that is the old stuff. The new stuff disolves much better.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I use V12 and it desolves awesome.

I was reading that Silentbob was having problems in the morning with V12.

I dont have problems in the morning or otherwise.

I think It would be a good idea to cycle it though.

Might be old school and outdated to some but during cycle I stop taking it and post cycle I take it.


----------



## jambo (Jul 5, 2004)

Its best to go for grape juice if you are wanting to use juice, as grape juice as a higher GI. But ideally you should use pure dextrose, about 50g worth per 5g creatine serving, immediately post workout.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, i use grape juice too, orange juice makes me rumble for some reason.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have read that you dont mix the creatine with citrus juices, like orange and grapefruit.


----------

